# Just Cause 3 technisch wirklich so miserabel?!



## Sweden1994 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren Just Cause 1 gespielt und habe es sehr gut in Erinnerung. Da es aber mittlerweile Teil 2 und 3 gibt möchte ich doch lieber einen neueren Teil spielen...
In diversen Amazon Bewertungen lässt man von einer grauenhaften Performance auf der PS4? Ist das wirklich so schrecklich???
Am besten an Teil 1 hat mir eigentlich der Dynamische Tag/Nachtwechsel und vorallem die wahnsinnig coole Insel gefallen (Urlaubsfeeling pur^^). Hat man diese im 2ten bzw. 3ten Teil auch noch?

mfg und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Also, die meisten hier spielen ja auf dem PC... ^^  ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal am besten bei Amazon die Meinungen durchgehen, und zwar ordne die am besten nach Datum, da ja durch Patches eventuell auch einiges verbessert worden sein könnte. Kann also sein, dass es Probleme gab und jetzt nicht mehr?  https://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00PNJ96HG/ref=acr_search_see_all?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1   so wie es scheint, gibt es aber in der Tat Einbrüche zb bei Explosionen...


----------



## Sweden1994 (7. Juli 2016)

Keiner der das Spiel auf PS4 spielt?!


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Juli 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Keiner der das Spiel auf PS4 spielt?!



doch ich.

Bis auf recht lange Wartezeit in den "Zahnrad"-Missionen hatte ich keine großen Probleme, weder beim Hauptspiel noch bei den beiden größeren DLCs, die bisher rauskamen.

Urlaubsfeeling haben die beiden Nachfolger auch und zudem mehr Abwechslung in den Klimazonen (Sandgebiete, im zweiten sogar richtige Wüste und schneebedeckte Berge, zusätzlich zu den Wiesen, Wäldern und natürlich Strand und Meer.


----------

